# Tex Shooter



## blindhari (Jun 27, 2011)

I feel a fool but I have to order tube again and I have forgotten how to get Tex Shooters order form. Help please,

blindhari


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Or use the one at the bottom of this post. -- Tex


----------

